# 17 years old posing.



## nandodean (Mar 5, 2012)

Fernando de Andres posing 17 years old - YouTube






YouTube Video











there you go. without counting a few stops by life issues, more or less 14 months of training


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks pretty good actually. For the side chest, chest is up and out like it should be. Might suggest pulling the rear shoulder forward a little so there's more of the rear pec shown to get more "chest" detail. Front & rear double bis look good - lat spreads look good -  would work on the hand positioning - not just leave the hands on the waist - its close, but those two poses, and just more width in general. Transitions look good. Great christmas tree back there too! If you have it, always work it! Since we can't see the legs, can't comment on them. Just keep doing what you're doing!

Generally, if you were running thru poses for competition, you wouldn't want to do the arms shaking out & stuff -- too much extraneous movement and is distracting. Its a challenge to manage any cramping and getting tired from holding poses, but that's where LOTS of time spent doing it leads to conditioning to do long holds and work your way thru cramps.


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

He looks really small, but I need to learn to pose like that. I got no skills lol. I want to start doing shows soon...


----------



## pebble (Mar 6, 2012)

Elbows down on rear double bi.


----------



## nandodean (Mar 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Looks pretty good actually. For the side chest, chest is up and out like it should be. Might suggest pulling the rear shoulder forward a little so there's more of the rear pec shown to get more "chest" detail. Front & rear double bis look good - lat spreads look good -  would work on the hand positioning - not just leave the hands on the waist - its close, but those two poses, and just more width in general. Transitions look good. Great christmas tree back there too! If you have it, always work it! Since we can't see the legs, can't comment on them. Just keep doing what you're doing!
> 
> Generally, if you were running thru poses for competition, you wouldn't want to do the arms shaking out & stuff -- too much extraneous movement and is distracting. Its a challenge to manage any cramping and getting tired from holding poses, but that's where LOTS of time spent doing it leads to conditioning to do long holds and work your way thru cramps.



thank's for all the advices you told me, I'll try to improve myself with all the stuff I learnt from that paragraph! 

Sure, I know I'm not so big, but I'll become bigger. Nobody showed me how to pose but myself, by just watching some vids and that stuff. I learnt it in a really passive way!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good job then


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 6, 2012)

lookin good bro!! I just started bodybuilding Ima have to post some pics up but ya keep up the good work man!


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> He looks really small


Post your vid, I bet you are no bigger son.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Post your vid, I bet you are no bigger son.



he actually has many videos..him even repping 405 on bench like its nothing...

Here you go, something you will never accomplish: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/153644-my-journey-450-lbs-bench.html
-Get your facts straight before calling someone out..

All you do is troll certain people on this site. In my opinion, you have no right to be a MOD. Unless you are close friends with Prince, he should seriously reconsider letting you be one.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 6, 2012)

WoW great for a teen.  Perfect Frame.  At 17 years old he deserves alot of credit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Where are his traps?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

mth496 said:


> WoW great for a teen.  Perfect Frame.  At 17 years old he deserves alot of credit.



not really..


----------



## Hench (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> not really..



He looks very good for a natty 17 yo.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> not really..



wow. no wonder people don't like you. he's a teen and a new member. way to make this place shine.

he actually looks great. reminds me of Luke.


----------



## unclem (Mar 6, 2012)

very good for a 17 yr old. only thing is he could have pushed his bicep againgst his lat to give more peak to bicep. other then that hes very good for his age. in yrs to come it will be his strong points if hes onstage.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great potential at 17, good work.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 7, 2012)

At 17yrs old compared to alot of kids i see that age, he is in great shape.  He is still young, and if he continues to train and eat right then who knows what he can acheive.


----------



## nandodean (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks for all the comments and advices!! I appreciate it a lot, that gives me motivation


----------



## GetBig25 (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> he actually has many videos..him even repping 405 on bench like its nothing...
> 
> Here you go, something you will never accomplish: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/153644-my-journey-450-lbs-bench.html
> -Get your facts straight before calling someone out..
> ...



told his ass!! haha love this


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> he actually has many videos..him even repping 405 on bench like its nothing...


Keep your trolling in anything goes son.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 7, 2012)

Lookin great kid... keep up the hard work, It's paying off!


----------



## Ravager (Mar 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Keep your trolling in anything goes son.


 
Really? Is this for real?


----------



## nandodean (Mar 8, 2012)

wow I see there's plenty of trollers around here!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 8, 2012)

nandodean said:


> thank's for all the advices you told me, I'll try to improve myself with all the stuff I learnt from that paragraph!
> 
> Sure, I know I'm not so big, but I'll become bigger. Nobody showed me how to pose but myself, by just watching some vids and that stuff. I learnt it in a really passive way!



When I practice posing, I try to visualize the muscle(s) I'm trying to display - its a very mind-muscle connection. Equivalently, most of the poses (except lat spread) are very similar to exercises - so when I'm doing a particular exercise, I try to again visualize what I'm trying to activate, both in the exercise & in the pose. An example is, say a side chest, which is similar to a 1 arm seated cable row. Sure, its a back exercise, but if you're executing it correctly, you would be turning your wrist from neutral to palm up, similar to a side chest, pulling your elbow in close to your side and sticking your chest up & out. Another example is a wide grip lat pulldown as you are executing a rear double bi.  For abs/thighs, I do a lot of vacuums for abs. I also like to put a single grip on the lat pulldown and do oblique contractions for ab exercises. Same as doing an abs/thighs variation that displays your obliques.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

nandodean said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## nandodean (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks a lot for all your comments - i appreciate it a lot!!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 12, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> When I practice posing, I try to visualize the muscle(s) I'm trying to display - its a very mind-muscle connection. Equivalently, most of the poses (*except lat spread*) are very similar to exercises - so when I'm doing a particular exercise, I try to again visualize what I'm trying to activate, both in the exercise & in the pose. An example is, say a side chest, which is similar to a 1 arm seated cable row. Sure, its a back exercise, but if you're executing it correctly, you would be turning your wrist from neutral to palm up, similar to a side chest, pulling your elbow in close to your side and sticking your chest up & out. Another example is a wide grip lat pulldown as you are executing a rear double bi.  For abs/thighs, I do a lot of vacuums for abs. I also like to put a single grip on the lat pulldown and do oblique contractions for ab exercises. Same as doing an abs/thighs variation that displays your obliques.



I think I take that back on lat spread - I think we all know its not a really natural pose, but if you think about something like a bentover barbell row, you might be able to visualize the setup for it. Like when you're bending over to do the pull, and then hold that and then move the bend from the waist to get the wide lat display presented upright.  Eh, I guess if you play w/ it you can make the connetions, but I generally try to tie all the poses to some functionally correct exercise. If you can't do that, technically there's no real purpose for the pose then, if your goal is to display musculature.


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)

woulda killed to look like that at 17.. nice work bro


----------



## nandodean (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks man, I'll take and practise all that advices!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

nandodean said:


> thanks man, I'll take and practise all that advices!!


 
Great work mate. How your legs looking?


----------



## nandodean (Mar 13, 2012)

my leg's are good, maybe they need some more bulking but they're on the way to it... 
In fact, the video on youtube actually shows off my legs (you can see I shaked my quadriceps at the end, before the leg posing), but i cut it out of the video because my cellphone didn't filmed them - they were too low, out of range! haha

I'll upload a video with 'em


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2012)

great work kid....


----------



## docrx (May 1, 2012)

very nice, very good for a 17 year old  you have potential!


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> He looks really small, but I need to learn to pose like that. I got no skills lol. I want to start doing shows soon...



For 17, he is doing pretty well IMO.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for sharing, it looks great


----------



## figurecompetitor (Aug 27, 2012)

From video I have found that you are trying hard to get the right pose which is good. But some time it is hard to get your best pose for competition without cramping. So you have to work hard for the problem of cramps during the long holds.


----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 7, 2012)

you have done a great job and look nice.


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job. Your looking good.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 26, 2012)

Crazy wide frame bro, keep it up.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good brotha! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## chrisholman (Oct 11, 2012)

Definitely looks good! That person who said he looks small? Err, he's 17. Wait until he's at least 21, we'll see how "small" he really is. lol For someone his age, his current physique is actually already VERY impressive.


----------

